
Potato as effective as carbohydrate gels for boosting athletic performance - hkmaxpro
https://news.illinois.edu/view/6367/803645
======
ksaj
_As effective_ , but the potato slurry caused gas, bloating and abdominal
pain.

If money or scarcity isn't the issue, I think carbogels win this round. But
the study does add something to the history of potatoes we all grew up on
(famines and pied pipers aside). Potatoes are basically our first real
"superfood" in varying ways.

